# Penn 920 Levelmatic



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

A buddy of mine picked up a Penn 920 Levelmatic for cheap, and I got it from him for 3 boxes of premium 7.69x39 bullets and a case of his favorite beer, Milwaukee's Best (kid you not). The reel's a little rough, as the guy who had it before my buddy had no idea what the reel was and it sat for several years dormant in a garage. I can fix it up, I'm not too worried about that, but are there any issues I should know of with this reel? I can't find too much information on it online, but it seems really solid, almost like Penn's answer to a 5500 Ambassadeur.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Carolina Rebel said:


> A buddy of mine picked up a Penn 920 Levelmatic for cheap, and I got it from him for 3 boxes of premium 7.69x39 bullets and a case of his favorite beer, Milwaukee's Best (kid you not). The reel's a little rough, as the guy who had it before my buddy had no idea what the reel was and it sat for several years dormant in a garage. I can fix it up, I'm not too worried about that, but are there any issues I should know of with this reel? I can't find too much information on it online, but it seems really solid, almost like Penn's answer to a 5500 Ambassadeur.


This is a excelent reel. I bought one for my wife about 25 years ago and she still lands some pretty nice Red Drum and Flounder with it.
Clean, inspect and oil it'll serve you a long time.
It is ideal for braid.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Got one and love it...solid little reel. Started out as a muskie reel, goes to the beach with me every time I hit the coast, catfishin at the river couple times a year, and next week it will be pulling in Salmon for the second time up in Michigan. I've been using it for 8 yrs now.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

it's a work horse... I bought one right after they came out and never regretted a moment of the time I've spent with it...


----------



## Honey Hole (Sep 27, 2005)

GREAT little reel... the only drawback I've see is the low gear ratio/retrieval rate.


----------



## clip44 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Penn 920 Rebuil*

Hi,
Just noticed your post about rebuilding a Penn 910/920. Just wondered how it worked out. I am
attempting to rebuild a Penn 910/920/930 and 940 and I am having a heck of a time rebuilding them. I used Alan Tani's great tutorials on rebuilding the Penn 113H/114H and 500 Jigmaster and had no problems, but these little baitcasters are giving me fits. The schematics are of no help. In particular, I can't seem to figure out how to reinstall the eccentric jack. Any suggestions you may have on your venture would be greatly appreciated.
Andy


----------

